
Why Zoom Meetings Can Exhaust Us - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-zoom-meetings-can-exhaust-us-11585953336
======
JMTQp8lwXL
> With Zoom, a 10-person meeting is often set up in a grid that reminds us of
> “The Brady Bunch.” Each person stares right at you from the screen for the
> entire meeting.

This has not been my experience. The person speaking is full screen, and you
have a floating carousel that shows 4 or so meeting attendee's video (if
enabled) or a still photo and/or that participant's name.

